# Versa Hydro Install



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Heres some shots of a high efficiency water heater with a built in flate plate pumping station for closed loop hydronics..

Boiler serves 6 baths in a large duplex and all infloor heating needs for both units.. 

This thing was pretty sweet to install the owner wanted super green technology and from the several boiler and combi options we offered he picked this 

The Versa Hydro...

130,000 btu condensing modulating combi 


http://youtu.be/qQMEnKBG4Ro


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

I like it. Good layout.


----------

